# a silly peice of imformation!



## chabla (Apr 21, 2007)

if your staking out a **** or a nocturnal animal here is something that will keep you awake for ever!

get a cup of OJ fill a cup or bottle two thirds then fill the rest with equal amounts of seltzer water and sugar shake and mix well and poof a chug of that and you'll awake be till kingdom come!


----------



## gray squirrel (Apr 23, 2006)

its probly like seagulls and alkaselzers


----------

